# Charles Cross Church, Plymouth, June 08



## Scrub2000 (Jun 14, 2008)

This was the last of 4 urbexes in one day in June.

Info here - http://www.plymouthdata.info/CH-Charles.htm

Often having wanted to venture to the centre of the roundabout we decided to while the sun was still up.

Went with Scotty.






















Looking up the central spire, no access which was a massive shame





Funky LED type lights for night time










Cheers,

:thumb


----------



## lycos (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice one guys, good to see some daylight shots of the place, this church also became locally known in some circles as 'pavey's point' after a certain copper managed to crash his police car into it years back!


----------



## Silverfox (Jun 15, 2008)

I've had sexual intercourse there  She was a classy bird 

Nice pictures though guys


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jun 15, 2008)

Silverfox said:


> I've had sexual intercourse there  She was a classy bird
> 
> Nice pictures though guys



nice, its a church as well as a monument to those who died in the war......wanker


----------



## jamespp (Jun 15, 2008)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> nice, its a church as well as a monument to those who died in the war......wanker



I second that!


----------



## lycos (Jun 15, 2008)

*Youngsters today have no respect...*



kernowexpeditionary said:


> nice, its a church as well as a monument to those who died in the war......wanker





jamespp said:


> I second that!


 Youngsters today have no respect...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## *MrB* (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice pics scrub & scotty, as always


----------



## Silverfox (Jun 17, 2008)

If doing something silly while drunk a long tiime ago brands someone a wanker then i guess i am, you could chill out a bit though geeesss


----------



## escortmad79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Always saw that when visiting Plymouth but never visited it up close


----------



## Mrs Burt (Sep 18, 2008)

Bloody hell your brave getting across that road!

Its a beautiful place, and you can stil get married there even today... Although I personally feel Drakes Circus is incredibly ugly and spoils the backdrop tothe church!

Great Pics though guys!


----------

